# zoo keeper



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

what qualifacations would i need to work in a zoo in the reptile and bird section???????//


----------



## DarrenL (Dec 9, 2007)

Commom sense and a good manner with as much experience as you can get are what most look for, a zoology degree is a bonus and alot of zoo's now ask for a education qualification of degree level in some cases ,it depends also on the collection your applying too.


D


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

ok would i probably need a national ( spelling?) diploma for that and then some experience with the sort of animals in the zoo?????????? and how to i get a zooology ( spelling) diploma thing???


thanks chris


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

and the collection bit do u mean the type of animals and if so i want to work with exotics like reptiles and tropical birds


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Most zoos employ people who are not only the people who feed/clean out, but are also interested and experienced in the science and convservation side of things.

A good qualification is Zoology, but I would imagine that any Biology, Conservation or Ecology degrees would be similar - these are all 3-4 year university level degree programs.

I'm not sure that there are any diplomas that would be particularly useful to being a zoo keeper. Zoo keepers are meant to be the most experienced and knowledgeable in their field, and a good amount of experience working with the animals you want to work with would go a long way too.

It's quite a competitive field I think, a lot of people want to work in a zoo, so it either requires a high level of experience or a high level of qualifications.

Perhaps you could work your way in from the ground up - not going in as a keeper, but applying as a lower job and perhaps getting promoted with time.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Experience is the first thing they're after, they dont want to have to have another keeper watch you all the time.

A formal qualification such as animal management one is also key. I know chester zoo dont accept many keepers anymore without degrees so the more qualifications the merrier.

Just out of interest how old are you?

BIAZA Public Access - my favourite job website, always keep an eye on it.


----------



## netwoir (Feb 1, 2008)

*national diploma*

hi im doing animal management national diploma at the moment, it's the best way to get into working with animals as well as a lot of experience, particularly volunteering. you learn things like practical husbandry, nutrition, behaviour, science, health, breeding and genetics, ecology etc
from the national diploma you can either go to uni and do zoology or similar subject, or you can go straight into work depending like i said on experience and also if youve made some contacts in places that might give you a job in a specialist department. even if you work in a pet shop with reptiles it's still experience of handling, feeding, cleaning etc which is actually basically what you do in a zoo so i guess just ask around for volunteering/work experience places at zoos and if any local pet shops have any jobs going

net


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Athravan said:


> It's quite a competitive field I think, a lot of people want to work in a zoo, so it either requires a high level of experience or a high level of qualifications.


Approximately 3000 jobs within zoo's, safari parks etc across the entire of UK. Really not that many when you consider how popular the job appears. I dont think TV shows really help, they tend to glamourise the job, they dont show the hours of mucking out or cleaning they do, just the feeding of the babies and then 'nicer' moments.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

ermmmmm 13 but im setting out what i want to be in the future (which is a good thing ) and when you mean build up do you mean like work in a pet shop then work in a rescue center etc etc and then build up and try to be a zoo keeper :no1:?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Jersey were asking for a first class honours degree when i was talking to them about jobs

but then, they would have taken me on, and i only have a 2.2.. so a lot can go on who you are, what you have done, and what you want to do too.

N


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Id do well in school then, make sure you carry on doing biology. Perhaps get some work experience or a part time job at a pet shop or exotic vets. I wish id of done more volunteering when i was your age, im now squeezing it in during my degree.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If I were you I would be looking at, getting good GCSEs, staying on for A-levels, making sure one of them is in Biology... then going into a 3 or 4 year degree program, either in Zoology or Biology or something similar, depending on what takes your interest 

University students studying degrees at zoology can also get a lot of work experience placements in the summer - you can spend the summers working at vets, or even abroad in Africa or Asia doing conservation/research work... then you should be able to get a good career of working with animals 

If you were already in your 20s and didn't have much formal qualifications I'd say build up the hard way, with in reptile shops, volunteer with rescues, spend 5 years getting some experience under your belt and a pile of references and then apply for a low level zoo job..

But if you have the ability to complete a degree and get work experience whilst on the degree, that's going to be invaluable.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Nerys said:


> Jersey were asking for a first class honours degree when i was talking to them about jobs


Most people i know who are on target to get a 1st degree really wouldnt be happy with zoo keeper wages lol. 

But yes as Nerys said its a mixture of knowledge, experience and personality.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

what is a good wage job then and you get to handle animals and care for them also????????


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

bowie1125 said:


> what is a good wage job then and you get to handle animals and care for them also????????


Vet is the only one I can think of offhand where the wages are actually decent :lol2:


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

It used to be that zoos would only take people on as school-leavers at age 16, and then you'd work your way up. You won't find many older zookeepers with degrees, but I notice now that a lot of the Chester Zoo staff are well-qualified. Is suppose as it's one of the best in the country they can afford to pick and choose.

There are animal care courses at places like Lackham and Hartpury, which would give you an advantage.

If you can spend a period of time volunteering, then that will help a grest deal when a job comes up (provided you're not completely useless of course!).

I have an BSc in zoology, but this didn't help me get a zoo job; I got a job at the Cotswold Wildlife park on the strength of (1) I had kept reptiles as pets in the past and (2) the only other guy they interviewed was so fat that he wouldn't have been able to get in and out of the cages to clean them.

I think nowadays, in common with a lot of jobs, they look for 'softer' skills like being able to work as part of a team, being friendly and helpful with the public, good communication skills for giving talks etc, attention to detail, willingness to learn etc etc.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Zak said:


> Most people i know who are on target to get a 1st degree really wouldnt be happy with zoo keeper wages lol.
> .


I really miss working with animals (though I still do a lot with native spp), but to work in a zoo again I'd have to virtually halve my salary. Job satisfaction won't feed the kids or pay the rent, unfortunately.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

in wildlife parks do u get to handle the animals and what qualifacations would i need???and are any in top half of england 

now i carnt decide what i wanna be when im older zoo keeper - or working at a wildlife park

thanks chirs


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Just to warn you i love animals, but Biology A-Level totally put me off being a vet!! It is boring and very hard!! Good luck to you though!!: victory:


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

im dont want to do bioligy but do i have to do it to become a zoo keeper ????? or work in a reptile shop


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

for your gcses and your a levels apply early for work placements and you can travel anywhere. i did my alevel work experience at a wildlife park in Ireland when I live in Birmingham. 

wildlife park is better than a zoo imo because they have more room and yes you do get quality time with them. do well in ur gcses. when u get to choose ur subjects choose business. its boring as hell but it helps on ur cv and gives u that edge. if ur wanting 100% an animal career and there's no chance of you changing your mind I wouldn't do regualr a levels, I would do an animal management national diploma. this gives you not only the biology but necessary exp with all sorts of animals. over two years you get a weekly placement in some animal relatd job like a vets practise, a dogs home etc. also in your local area if there are any zoos or wildlife parks you can ask if you can volunteer there (whn you're older). possibly for your gcse placements make a good impression and they may let you volunteer there weekends. 

without a university degree - so once you'v finished a levels - the best way to get into a zoo/wildlife park would be to volunteer and this is hard anyway to get into because loads of people want to get in. after a while theyll have a hiring time and put urself forward, they'd know you already and you'd be a better bet than someone whos never stepped foot in the park. It's a long process but once you're there most will fund your studies to progress.


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

flamingo land is only a hour away????????? they have a zoo i think so i could like get bus there every day out of my saturday job money in my local reptile job ( what im starting next week ) n then ill probs work there


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

good luck


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

to work in a zoo can i just go for my first diploma or national


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

you dont need a formal qualification for most zoos. ifu had the national diploma it would help, if u had a degree it would help more but you don't technically need either of them.


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

Zak said:


> Most people i know who are on target to get a 1st degree really wouldnt be happy with zoo keeper wages lol.
> .


 
true. keepers wages are terrible and its very hard work. all the keepers i know have at least one other part time job, some have 2 and they're all still skint.
I think it would be worth it if you were very passionate about a certain type of animal and can afford to support yourself. Life is not a rehearsal - do what you love.


----------



## Shoggy07 (May 22, 2007)

im currently doing my a levels to do a zoology degree next year at leeds university, experience is key in my opinion and im looking at applying to loads of different places like volunteering etc, i am going to apply to volunteer at the monkey park in cornwall and basicaly do anything i can with animals, in my opinion i would rather go to work and enjoy myself every day and look forward to work then hate my job and my life but have a lot of money, money cant buy you happiness to the full extent.


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

Shoggy07 said:


> im currently doing my a levels to do a zoology degree next year at leeds university, experience is key in my opinion and im looking at applying to loads of different places like volunteering etc, i am going to apply to volunteer at the monkey park in cornwall and basicaly do anything i can with animals, in my opinion i would rather go to work and enjoy myself every day and look forward to work then hate my job and my life but have a lot of money, money cant buy you happiness to the full extent.


good luck.

this might be of interest to you Help Exchange: free volunteer work abroad Australia New Zealand Canada Europe 

also www.archelon.gr


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

as everyone has said a degree may give you a chance of getting into a zoo but after spending 3 yrs at uni then being paid a minimum wage job then you might as well save the money of going to uni and volunteer at your local zoo as experience is the key, almost every zookeeper i no has started volunteering and then being taken on for the summer season and if they prove themselves then they are taken on. 
they are looking for good knowledge of the animals, working in EVERY weather condition (even if you are soaked to the bone and its freezing would you still want to be mucking out ?), team work, public talking skills (you might have to do shows) and loadz more things i cant think of right now but the best way to gain this is by voluntering : victory:

if you do decide to become a zoo keeper then yes it is low money and can be hard to live off (hence extra jobs after work) but the ammount of job satisfaction you will get out of it is amazing especily if you have contributed to breeding a rare/ hard to breed animal and seeing the babies in spring 
stu


----------



## DarrenL (Dec 9, 2007)

After reading through this I have to say that a lot of the larger zoo's are paying better wages these days Chester is credited as the best paid zoo (keeper wise) with 5 titles within the keeper range starting from trainee moving through to keeper, senior, specialist and team leader, obviously the wage is greater the higher the rank with higher ranked staff with a great deal of experience gaining a relatively good wage but its still a poor wage compared to what can be earned else where with a good education, as said its job satisfaction you are going for rather than a good wage 
A lot of jobs within zoo’s for keeper positions are often advertised asking for at least a minimum of 5 yrs experience and or a zoology degree or equivalent, this doesn't mean you have to be put off though its mainly a deterrent to weed out those people who want to work with animals because they have retired now but wanted a job that was easy relaxing
and with animals I think a lot of people don't see how difficult and hard the work is especially in the winter.

Anyway good luck with what ever you decide, but can I just add it says a lot in your posts that you want hands on with animals I'm afraid that’s not something that is generally excepted anymore and you will be very lucky to get nearer than cleaning up the crap.
D


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Zak said:


> Most people i know who are on target to get a 1st degree really wouldnt be happy with zoo keeper wages lol.
> 
> 
> > Which is why most people simply arent suitable to work in conservation.
> ...


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

hey lotte, hows it all going over there? gerado said you were there for a while now  nice one!!

N


----------



## alix37 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi

My nephew is 19 this year, got a good job as a research assistant with martin mere, also goes to abbotsbury swannery, and clavourock.

He is an avid twitcher. Has since about 12 years old.

He started off by visiting a local nature reserve near here, entered quite a few conservation competitions, and was recognised. A david Bellamy award, Put up tons of bird, bat & moth boxes locally. And got recognised for his local conservation work.

By the time he had left school, he had done all this n been on springwatch, local radio etc etc. 

Started a course on conservation, and his volunteer work at martin mere.

Now he works for the outfit that runs these centre up n down the country. And sits in helicopters regularly going from one nature reserve to the other.

hard work, patience and perserverence does pay off

Alix


----------



## Fudge Gecko (May 15, 2006)

Even if you don't go for the degree route, you should at least study Biology a-level. If you want a zoology or biology degree you should study at least 2 science a-level subjects.
Animal-based jobs are pretty screwed up in terms of qualifications vs money...my job must be the only one where you have to have a degree to get minimum wage!!!!


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

There are many ways you can do this after GCSE's...

...depending on your results, you could do a BTEC First Diploma (in applied science - this is all sciences or animal management) and this is equivalent to 5 good GCSEs and there are no exams, its assignments and alot of practical work, so its not boring and only takes 1 year and is useful to do before going onto the next stage...

Then after that you could go on to do BTEC National Diploma (Applied Science or animal management). they are equivalent to A-levels, again, no exams...

...then there is a Higher National Diploma (HND) in animal management which is very similar to a degree, but there are no exams and is only 2 years, but you can do an extra year to make it a degree. 
You can also do a HND in Zoology if you wish, the only place that i am aware of that does this is Derby University

hope this helps


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

I did a 2yr ND Animal Management and am now doing the Bsc in it, a lot of zoo's don't NEED these qualifications but those mixed with passion, enthusiasm and the want to be there doing that job will help you.


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

hi all, im 18 and i would also love to work in a zoo or closely with reptiles and its really the only thing i can see myself doing, 

i stayed on to do a-levels at school, but messed up the 1st year, so the second year i did a national diploma in Retail and got an Distinction + (A* at a-level),:2thumb:

im starting a 2yr national diploma in animal managment in september, ill have work placements every week, and next summer im going abroad to volunteer with iguanas for a month, whilst also building my personal collection of reps, : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Has anyone asked Dirtydozen as he works in Knowsley Safari Park


----------

